# A Quality Square



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I had one of those and sold it. Probably one of the biggest mistakes I've made. I loved it for the same reasons you mentioned above. I'll order another soon. Not sure if I'll get the 4" or 6" version this time (or both).


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I've got one of these on my wish list at Lee Valley.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

I have one of these, it's been great and fits in my pocket very well. I can't compare it to other ones, as it's my first one. I got it on the recommendation of a woodworking workshop teacher.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I've been looking for one of these to put in my apron and may give it a look.


----------



## OttawaP (Mar 13, 2008)

It's a great square. Mine finally had enough of me knocking it off the bench accidently 40 or 50 times and now it's just a wee bit off square, go figure. Some people just shouldn't own nice tools….....


----------



## jayman7 (Oct 20, 2008)

I just got one for myself a few weeks ago and love it! Only bad thing (that you also mentioned) is that it's kinda hard to put the rule back in after removing it.


----------



## libraryman (Feb 23, 2008)

Spent about 40 minutes looking for the little spring under the knob after dropping it while trying to remount the blade. Needless to say my shop floor is a mess and needed the sweeping needed to find the spring. I use this tool for most every project lately and it's great for tool set ups. Worth the price - not so sure about the shipping costs.


----------

